# Does creatine degrade quicky after mixed? How long will it "keep"?



## Hoss (Aug 3, 2002)

I use Betagen HP (EAS), and am in a loading phase. With work it is more convienant to mix several servings with water  at once and bring the bottle with me. Does the creatine "keep" withoutout any degradation for 8-10 hours, or do I need to mix more often? Thanks guys!


----------



## twarrior (Aug 5, 2002)

Not sure where I read it just yet, but I think after about an hour, the creatine breaks down into creatinine which is useless in the body.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by twarrior *_
> Not sure where I read it just yet, but I think after about an hour, the creatine breaks down into creatinine which is useless in the body.



Good start! 

Within about 2 hours it starts reverting back to arginine, methionine, glycine, and forward to creatinine.  In 8-10 hours...it is useless!

And Welcome to the board Hoss! 


DP


----------



## raider6969 (Aug 6, 2002)

so creatine should be mixed when taken for better results?


----------



## TheIcon2 (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by raider6969 *_
> so creatine should be mixed when taken for better results?



What he is saying is for best result mix it and chug it.  Don't let it sit around in the liquid for long periods of time.


----------

